# Has anyone tried Audry XO Cognac?



## rhouse24 (Feb 9, 2011)

I usually drink tawny port with my medium bodied sticks but I wanted to mix it up a little bit. Back in the day I used to drink a lot of cognacs, primarily VSOPs, Kelt was my favorite. I want find a great XO but Cognac reviews are so cryptic, it's hard to know what the heck they are saying. However, I read one review that sounded really good for Audry XO where the author crowned it the best XO of 2010. The author described it as,

_"The fragrance: vanilla, floral, old wood, little sweetie, coffee and Werther's Original candies. Soft but very full of flavor.
The taste: toffee, vanilla, floral, little bitter, a little wood. Very soft, but not too soft! A true sensation, very balanced!"_

So I wanted to see if anyone on here has tried it? Is the description accurate? Thanks for your time:smile:

If you have another XO that fit's this description feel free to post it.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Give Martell Cordon Bleu a try. It sits between their Noble and X.O. I can drink this stuff all night. Well maybe three before I'm toast


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have read about this and it's been said this is the best cognac that nobody's ever heard of. I like complex tastes...I tend to get bored with something that is one dimensional and that goes for my cigars as well. I like to challenge my taste buds to pick out nuances and wish that my pocketbook was large enough to accommodate this part of life....at around $70 per bottle it would be my luck that I'd love this stuff and have to go back to work to afford it.


----------



## rhouse24 (Feb 9, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> Give Martell Cordon Bleu a try.t


Nice choice, I have tried it and that's my favorite from the big 4 XO's (Martell, Courvoisier, Remy, Hennessy).


----------

